# Lake Houston Dam (Big Eddy)



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if we are permitted to launch kayak on the bank of Big Eddy on lake Houston Dam?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

If you arent trespassing getting to the water, I dont see how anyone can stop you. Thats what I love about my kayak!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I take my boat back there all the time


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

You are allowed to. Just drive to the end and there is a big parking area. People walk down to the water and fish from the bank. I've put my old kayak in there years ago and have seen others do it too.


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

ok thanks guys.
I fish there before on the bank and saw a couple launched there, but i didnt know if it was okay. i'll try to launch there next time when i get a chance. I just want to explore the area and find some spot for my fishing habit. 
If yah don't mind share your expertise in those area, i am more than welcome any suggestions in that area.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use to take girls down there so not much fishing lol but I have seen some huge catfish caught out of there. And I Caught a few redfish on the mouth of it where it opens to the river last summer


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yes you can, but watch the clock. you get locked in the gates your vehicle is gone. paddle to the other end,, better fihing.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

man i miss fishing the spill way ....**** drunks have to screw things up for everyone that and the 94 flood lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shanesdad said:


> man i miss fishing the spill way ....**** drunks have to screw things up for everyone that and the 94 flood lol


 you can still fish it,, just don't get caught. actually they haven't been saying anything to the people that are getting out of boats and walking up to the trough.  you just better make sure you have a boat up there in case a new warden pulls up and says load up or come up. NO BOAT AND HE'LL GIVE YOU A RIDE BACK TO THE PARK!hwell:


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

i have been wanting to explore a few areas... but time is crunching tight. I'll hit the water whenever i can.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*Good Time Marina*

_*You can also get to Big Eddy from Good Time Marina, its a little bit of a paddle but, I've seen guys drop in from Good Time and paddle back there and come back with some nice stringers of crappie and cats.*_


----------



## dorado172 (Mar 11, 2011)

*big eddy in a yak*

saw your post thought I would give it a try... Yes you can launch there during daylight hours.. my wife an I kayaked the eddy then paddled aross the river and swam on the beach. on the way back decided to fish the opening and caught 4 catfish on gulp dough bait in about 30 min all were between 13 adn 20 inches all released fo another day.. you will have to carry you yack about 50 yards and deal with the bank fishers geting in and out but not a bad day trip...
we did see the game warden and the sherrif boat patroling so be legal....:an6:


----------

